

How do such obvious things get past a QA team  - gokulk
http://imgur.com/6NYCc
Looks like there is a bug in the AppStore. My question is I am sure there is a dedicated team for testing before release. My question is how does these obviously visible bugs get past standard manual and automated testing procedures
======
Someone
If I had to guess: test while the server providing (part of) the data your app
needs is up and serving the data format you expect, later run while it isn't.

This could be as simple as a date parser that doesn't know about December.

